# New species!



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

New species!:


----------



## sahdjb (Aug 28, 2011)

So pretty, what colors!! What kind of turtle is it?


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

sahdjb said:


> So pretty, what colors!! What kind of turtle is it?



Thank you, Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima incisa thats the name of this turtle.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow look at those baby blues!!!


----------



## coreyc (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice  Do you have a full body (shell ) shot ?


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Nice  Do you have a full body (shell ) shot ?



Thanks, no i don't have a full body shot but i gonna make one one of these days.


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## LeroyLeft (Aug 28, 2011)

Where are they from?


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

In the wild they live in South America if that is what you mean.


----------



## ascott (Aug 28, 2011)

great shot of that beautiful wood turtle...very striking eye coloration...


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

ascott said:


> great shot of that beautiful wood turtle...very striking eye coloration...



Thanks!
Yes its very striking!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gorgeous eyes, he is precious! What type of care does he need?


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Gorgeous eyes, he is precious! What type of care does he need?



Here are caresheets. http://www.chelonia.org/articles/rpulcherrimacare.htm


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tom O. said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous eyes, he is precious! What type of care does he need?
> ...



Thanks


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 28, 2011)

The head colors are really pretty.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice wood turtle! Have you had him long? Thinking from the title, perhaps you have just gotten him?


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

I got them of saterday.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

Them? So did you get a pair or ?


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 29, 2011)

2 male but i'm looking for female.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never owned any of these myself, but have several times come close. Hope you find some females soon.


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Jacqui!
Here are they both.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

Great shot! I just love those eyes!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my, look at those pretty eyes. No lady turtle has a chance against those!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Tom O. (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

Do they do a lot of hiding?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

love the colors and they are some cool turtles


----------



## Tom O. (Sep 4, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Do they do a lot of hiding?



The one more of the other.


----------

